# Closing out Actinver acct



## skr62 (Dec 28, 2011)

We no longer come to Mx for winter vacations. Need to "close" out or draw down our funds from there and bring / wire / transfer the money back to our USA bank. What do we need to know? Is it as simple as doing a wire transfer? Are there taxes (Mx or USA) involved? Our cpa is scratching his head on this one. Don't want any irs issues or be seeing the inside of a Mx jail if we do it wrong.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Can't you email or call them for help?


----------



## tommygn (Dec 2, 2011)

I have had an account with them before, and personally, prefer GBM (grupo Bursatil Mexicano). I also have done US-Mex transfers with GBM, which is fairly easy because they also have a branch in New York.

As for MX taxes, there are none, Actinver already takes your taxes out of your capital gains, so what balance you have is already after taxes.

You probably are gonna have to pay taxes in the states, or at the very least prove to them that you already paid taxes on that income elsewhere. If you earned that money though a job in Mexico, ask your emplayer for your Tax Retention forms. If you earned it though a business ask your MX CPA for you Annual Tax Statements, those should be enough to prove that you already paid taxes on that income.

Let me know if you have more questions.


----------

